# Yorkshire WhiTTe Rose Meet ~ Thu 27th June



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Right then Gents... (Possibly lasses?)

Next meet we are aiming for a slightly earlier time of 7pm meet and getting off no later than 7.30, maybe a shade before. Hopefully we can take advantage of the light.

So meet at Morrisons Wetherby at the rear of the car park @ 7.00pm (LS22 6JG)

Depart at 7.20 - 7.30pm

Eating at The Red Lion - Burnsall - BD23 6BU

So a nice drive out over that neck of the woods towards Burnsall. Bring your cameras, GoPros and women in bikinis and soapy water... (Bikinis optional)

As always let me know availability within reasonable time and any extras you are bringing in order for me to book a table.

No Robin Reliant's this month thank you! :wink:

*ATTENDING:
*TondyTT
TootRS
Holla_J
Darthhawkeye
Phil3012
Stan

*MAYBES:
*

*DISGRACED & BANNED:
*- R8 Richard


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

ATTENDING:
TondyTT
TootRS
Holla_J

MAYBES:

DISGRACED & BANNED:
- R8 Richard


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting this up Brad - you beat me to it (once again  )

I will be there of course. Happy with either option.

I will txt Mark (ex Rep) to see if he can make one in - 1st for the year 

Maybe we might let R8 Richard back (in the gang) so long as he agrees to a forfeit - say lend each of us his R8 for a week :roll:


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

i'll just add that the fillet steak at the pipe & glass inn is very good! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

After this evenings photo shoot and some unreal roads that ive discovered in my own back yard, I have changed the above plans. To make the most of this light if we could meet at 7pm it would be great!

Please see revised details above and new venue for food!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Motion for Scott to go on the banned list after yesterday?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> Motion for Scott to go on the banned list after yesterday?


Granted...

We may find we have more on the banned than the attendance list soon. Very poor show, they should all go by beemers!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > Motion for Scott to go on the banned list after yesterday?
> ...


Just noticed your signature pic needs updating mate to reflect your latest mods.


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Check out the damage to my tires... I think pushing the 225 on these meets is taking it's toll...


















The tire was like that in 7 patches, I know I've been locking the wheels up going into the bends and it's obviously hurt the rubber! Oh well, new one fitted, my cambers way out! Oh and I've put a full milltek including downpipe and decat on 

See you guys soon

ps. Any sign of the video yet brad?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Count me in!

Sorry for the late response, been away all week.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

holla_j said:


> Check out the damage to my tires... I think pushing the 225 on these meets is taking it's toll...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James, you really need to get a set if adjustable rear tie arms. I went with the forge ones and they really sorted the camber issue - otherwise you might find your gonna keep going through tyres :!:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Would be there if in the country ! 
But hope to make next one . . .


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Are you Guys sure you can't move the meet back a couple of weeks to accommodate an ex Yorkshire TT owner? I will be sailing back into Blighty on Friday 12 July for a Week & I'll be heading to Yorkshire on the Monday 15th July....... Thursday 18th would have been Perfect in an Ideal World  :roll:

OH and James's (holla_j)Dad and I go back over 30 years...... That has to count for Summart!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

illingworth22 said:


> Are you Guys sure you can't move the meet back a couple of weeks to accommodate an ex Yorkshire TT owner? I will be sailing back into Blighty on Friday 12 July for a Week & I'll be heading to Yorkshire on the Monday 15th July....... Thursday 18th would have been Perfect in an Ideal World  :roll:
> 
> OH and James's (holla_j)Dad and I go back over 30 years...... That has to count for Summart!


Lmao :lol:

I'm sure next month (July) we can sort the meet for then. In fact that date would be a hell of a lot easier for me.

Illingworth our meets are every month, so I would imagine we'll keep this one as it is.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

TondyTT said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you Guys sure you can't move the meet back a couple of weeks to accommodate an ex Yorkshire TT owner? I will be sailing back into Blighty on Friday 12 July for a Week & I'll be heading to Yorkshire on the Monday 15th July....... Thursday 18th would have been Perfect in an Ideal World  :roll:
> ...


That's great cos I have never seen an RS!


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

I will be staying at the Red Lion Inn, so I will meet y'all there.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> I will be staying at the Red Lion Inn, so I will meet y'all there.


Great.....! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Couple of Questions for the Yorkshire Lads 

While I am home I was thinking of getting some stuff done to the car
1) Pioneer Hear Unit fitted to a Bose System with High BT
2) Poss DSG & Engine Re Map

The Pioneer set up would include full sound dampening in the doors and boot as well as possible new Amp to replace the Bose (not sure if this is needed or not) and all connected to current Multifunction Steering.

Re Maps.... Open to suggestions but a reputable one

So can anyone recommend fitters/installers for either?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

illingworth22 said:


> Couple of Questions for the Yorkshire Lads
> 
> While I am home I was thinking of getting some stuff done to the car
> 1) Pioneer Hear Unit fitted to a Bose System with High BT
> ...


Audio - Source Sounds in Sheffield, TootRS will vouch for their work as he has some decent kit in his car. (Although it weighs him down but provides an ideal excuse for par times at the drag strip :lol: Jokes Harrison! )

Remap - APR remaps are very proven and reliable. Certainly for a TTS, visit Awesome Gti in Manchester near Trafford. They are a fantastic bunch of guys and will look after you!


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

TondyTT said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of Questions for the Yorkshire Lads
> ...


Thanks for that...... Ill check the. Out! APR don't have a DSG re map tho. I just had a chat with them & £600 for a re map OmG


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

illingworth22 said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > illingworth22 said:
> ...


Revo and MRC do gearbox maps for the TTS, £600 is about the average price for the top tuners. Gearbox map prob another £300.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Why gearbox map? Whats the point?

Only thing worth doing is increase rev limiter on launch control and let it bounce on the limiter rather than change up as the stock TTS does.

Neither worth the extra cash. just remap and enjoy the engine.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Also awesome will do discount on that, especially if you hit the Awesome Bash next month probably 20% off the map.

I would expect anyway.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Gearbox map can decrease shift time, increase rev limit, disable kickdown in sport and manual modes, increase launch control revs and most importantly increase built in torque limits.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

TootRS said:


> Gearbox map can decrease shift time, increase rev limit, disable kickdown in sport and manual modes, increase launch control revs and most importantly increase built in torque limits.


This is what I heard! Appologise to the Yorkshire Crew for Hi Jacking this thread!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

You don't want to fek an s-tronoc if box. Personally wouldn't be messing with that component. TTS is renowned for mechatronic going, unsure if remapping could increase likelihood but that's a £2.5k job alone.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Weather report not looking brill


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Traction Control off :wink:

Have we heard from Tricycle Alex? Hope hes got it sorted and will be attending this one!?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

TondyTT said:


> Traction Control off :wink:
> 
> Have we heard from Tricycle Alex? Hope hes got it sorted and will be attending this one!?


He might have got upset with you calling him Alex when his name's Adam :roll:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

phil3012 said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Traction Control off :wink:
> ...


Apologies, i hear too many names each day! Much easier to call everyone Dave!


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Did someone mention Dave? [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Great night out again last night, thanks for organising a top place to eat again Brad.

Was nice to meet Stan from the U.S. too.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

phil3012 said:


> Great night out again last night, thanks for organising a top place to eat again Brad.
> 
> Was nice to meet Stan from the U.S. too.


Yeah great cruise, love the roads over there, shame we didnt have more time, there are some crackers we were going to do but didnt have time. Apologies to those fannys that thought it was too long!

Quality of food seems to be debatable among a few today. I enjoyed it, we've had better, but then again I did foolishly choose the veggie main... Why?

Suggestions to area rep for the next meet would be to eat at Fazenda in leeds  £25 all you can eat meat, 15 different cuts and they bring round to the table. Brazillian steak place....

I'm wondering when it'll be my turn to break down on a meet? DarthFivePot have you found the problem?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I quite fancy Fazenda have been to a similar place in Glasgow.

Parking in town would likely involve paying an arm and a leg though!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

phil3012 said:


> I quite fancy Fazenda have been to a similar place in Glasgow.
> 
> Parking in town would likely involve paying an arm and a leg though!


Q park is a few mins away and is maybe £4-5


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Cheers, Phil.

After the fine steak I had at Ryther Arms, one of the best I've ever had, I was disappointed by the one at the Red Lion, towards the low end of the spectrum. How was yours, James?

Previously at the Red Lion, the two dinners and two breakfast I had were quite good. How was the chicken pie, sean/shawn/darth?

The setting at the Red Lion is quite nice. The walk I had the previous day took me up the river about a mile to a suspension bridge spanning the river. It was quite scenic. Wished I'd taken my camera.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks to James and Brad for letting me ride shot gun after my car went into limp mode. 

Thankfully and chage of sparks,ugs and a new coil pack sorted the issue - good as ever.

With over half the attendees owning RS's we might have to change the name of our meet :wink:

Congrats to Stan for winning the "furthest travelled" award at evenTT13 

Spoke to Nick over the weekend and he sounds well up for a North Vs Midlands meet - will post details in a bit.


----------

